# a good companion for aurora indica?



## budculese (Mar 4, 2010)

any suggestions as to what would be a good complement to the aurora beans i just got? i want to have 2 kinds growing(you know the same smoke can get old) it should be short like the aurora preferably. thank you for any input


----------



## the chef (Mar 5, 2010)

Maybe an auto?..a diesel ryder, roadrunner?


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 6, 2010)

I like to grow an up high plant with my aurora and other heavy indicas. Maybe something like a speed queen from mandala. I am growing some alaskan ice from greenhouse seeds to use as an up high to go with my heavy indicas. It is just starting to flower though and it will take a long time. Speed queen was much faster to finish and a smile high.


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 12, 2010)

I haven't found my Aurora Indicas to be short! Mine are huge, and that's without stretch. The leaves are the size of a saucer. The males were twice the size of the females, (good information for me--the males started out that way too--just BIG and grew like wildfire, made the females look like runts.) 
I had to LST and supercrop my Ai's heavily. So now instead of tall, they are fat and wide. Great plants, hardy, hearty, lush. Good luck with yours! 

For a complementary grow, I have Hawaiians and Wizards growing--both very old indica strains. Grow very similar to AI's--broad leaves, stout and not much stretch. 

Good luck on your grow! I'll be watching. Love the AI's so far!!!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 16, 2010)

My AK48 is pretty opposite of my AI, high wise

body high with the AI and head high with the AK48

AK48xAI = heaven haha

but any sativa type high would be nice


----------

